# Reduced movement



## Mrs R

Just a question ladies, hoping somebody can give me some advice :wacko:

I'm 31+2 with my lovely twins and their movements have definitely decreased over the last few days. I can still feel them rolling about and my tummy still takes on very weird shapes so I'm guessing they're still moving about.

I expected a decrease in movement in the last weeks but just wanted to check his sounds normal to you? I can't really tell where each baby is, so not sure what movement belongs to which one. I don't have another appointment for 9 days and don't want to spend the next week worrying over nothing :dohh:


----------



## _Vicky_

if in doubt check it out. Sod waiting 9 days just ring the hospital tell them you are expereincing reduced movement and they will get you in for a check. 

It is VERY common it happened to me at about 35 weeks and in my case just meant Fynn had moved right down BUT its always worth getting a check my lovely. xxxxx


----------



## doublemiracle

Try laying down and paying attention to the movements, eat a high protein, high calorie meal about 15 minutes before. Also, try to pay attention to patterns in your babies movements. Do you have an ultra sound soon? If so try to note where your babies are laying so you can feel for each one and know who is where. This really helped ease my mind while pregnant with my boys. I knew how many kicks I felt from A and how many from B. 
I suggest calling your doctor if you're worried though. You should not be feeling your babies move any less then the last few weeks. Good luck!


----------



## Laura2919

I'd call the hospital and go in and get monitored hun! Reduced movement is common from about 30 weeks with twins but I think you should go because I'd rather know all is ok..


----------



## Mrs R

Well sure enough, the babies started moving about like mad last night before bed, then had me up every 2 hours throughout the night.

I think however I will be very aware of their movements from now on, and if I don't get the movements I'm used to I will have no problems calling the midwife. Going to see how it goes today but thanks for the advice girls x


----------



## Laura2919

Ahh thats good news hun! Yeah if your unsure call, thats what they are there for!


----------



## doublemiracle

Glad to hear they were active again. It's so comforting to feel their little kicks. Enjoy them! =-)


----------

